

 Wait. What? Is this an ad in HN? - trumbitta2
https://www.dropbox.com/s/mcns3dhd6c6ytl0/Screenshot%202014-02-06%2019.47.30.png

======
DanielStraight
YC companies can make posts with special status. As far as I know, this has
always been the case. You apparently have simply missed them so far.

~~~
trumbitta2
You're right, never noticed one before!

It feels weird, by the way. Maybe I should wait to see a couple more and find
out if that helps dispelling the feel...

------
trumbitta2
No up / downvoting, no username, no "discuss" ... did I miss something?

------
sauravt
Mayabe some extension injected this add. btw, where does it links to ?

